# Skylab Fusion 4wd controller



## Deanoss (Nov 9, 2020)

Anyone know where to buy or if they are still available?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Not available from new anymore as Andy retired. They occasionally come up in the for sale section


----------



## Deanoss (Nov 9, 2020)

cheers thanks


----------

